# Spring Garden



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Still too early to plant melons and pumpkins but the garlic hasn't been hurt by several recent hard freezes. All day rain today. Good thing the garlic was fed with a side dressing of fertilizer yesterday.

Mulch is courtesy of numerous box elder chainsaw chips and pine straw that I seem to have an endless supply of.


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Sure is lots of green your way--- we'll be plant'in some when the weather warms in a month or so.

awprint:


----------



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

Looking good


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Looking real good, some of my garlic are closing in to 2 ft. tall, onions, spuds and cabbages are doing real good. Crazy weather and wind storms here this year.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

You are way ahead of us, Rick. Spuds are still hiding and onions haven't taken off yet, but with this 2-day rain and fertilizer I just added, they should begin to sprout more.


----------

